# Alternate Khorne Colour Scheme



## Triaspia (Jan 21, 2009)

Plan to start painting up my army soon (just waiting on some items to arrive) but cant think of a scheme. I want to avoid the red sea that is common among majority of khorne daemons.

I have a Bloodthirster, 30 Bloodletters and 5 Bloodcrushers, 15 flesh hounds and 2 soul grinders to paint

I had originally planed to paint the squads of crushers and letters (squads are 6 letters 1 crusher) in the colours of pacman and the ghosts (yellow, red, blue, orange and pink), and having a video game themed army with soul grinders painted black and white, like chess pieces (well they are in a game of strategy)

But my friend thought it might be too much of one colour on the crushers and suggest different races, so then I though maybe painting them a light brown, and using some red paint and a tooth brush to do blood splatter on the units, using the pacman colours on tongues and things for detail.


my models are due to arrive soon and I want some ideas to consider for a scheme, pics (if you can find any) would be great

-Triaspia-


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

You could paint them all black and white just to have an odd and interesting army. Other then that you could do a variety of different things. A friend has a daemons army with his soul grinders painted with green fleshy bits and red armoured bits with silver edging. As much as green flesh might seem nurglely they don't really look nurglely in my opinion. You could do the same but with a grey flesh tone too.


----------



## Shadowvast (Jun 11, 2008)

I have a khorne themed army, and I struggled with the same issue. I have seen ice themed bloodletters that look awesome. This is what mine look like. The pic is bad, but they come across as bloody corpses.... I have done another 3 layers of highlight on the skin and drybrushed hormagaunt purple over the washed areas.












Bear in mind this is a WIP pic, but you get the idea. :victory:


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

I do bronze/gold flesh for my letters and an extremely dark red for my crushers. Looks pretty good. If I can find my room mates camera later I can try and get some pics up.


----------



## Triaspia (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah I was thinking of doing them a slightly darker brown than shadows pic and each squad having their tounge painted differently to match the armor on the crusher (beast, the letter will look the same as the others)

Then taking a tooth brush dipping just the tips of the bristles into cheep paint and using some cardboard to flick the paint onto the minis giving the appearance they were sprayed with blood during battle


----------

